

To Self-Publish or Not to Self-Publish - karjaluoto
http://www.ideasonideas.com/2010/10/to-self-publish-or-not-to-self-publish/

======
karjaluoto
Upon noting to people that I was self-publishing my first book, I was met by a
number of questions relating to why and how I’d go about it, as well as the
virtues of doing so, versus working with a traditional publisher. Clearly, a
lot of people were examining the possibility of "going it alone," and curious
about their options.

Rather than continuing to share my experiences ad infinitum (one person at a
time), I chose to put it all down in a post. If you’re contemplating
publishing, you might gain something from the linked post. Although it’s just
one perspective, there’s some hard won experience in here that you might
benefit from.

